# cleaning of tube pins and sockets



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

ok, not ok, sorta ok if...???

mixed bowls of suggestions have been offered in books and on the net...

i have always had success with regular servicing using 99% rubbing alcohol...dip the tube pins..toothbrush..dip again...insert into socket and push pull wiggle about...redip and repeat...

using a quality contact cleaner that leaves no residue also is effective...








some heads are banging on the desk now...

let the games begin


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I use Deoxit, it is the best contact cleaner. I try many brand over years.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

One trick for cleaning the sleeves inside the socket is to spray Deoxit into them, then run a wound D or G guitar string through each sleeve as a gentle abrasive. I keep a couple of used guitar strings around for this.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Tiny bottle brushes or pipe cleaners with deoxit


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Plug and unplug tube few time do same job with good contact cleaner

PTWamps, you may receive dangerous electric voltage if strings are not insulated


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Latole said:


> Plug and unplug tube few time do same job with good contact cleaner
> 
> PTWamps, you may receive dangerous electric voltage if strings are not insulated


One would obviously drain the caps first and ensure no live voltage was in the amp, as you would any other maintenance.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Too many people don't know how to.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Re tension the socket contacts if they're really bad, is by far the best option. If not possible for whatever reason or for just a quick clean, DeOxit.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> Re tension the socket contacts if they're really bad, is by far the best option. If not possible for whatever reason or for just a quick clean, DeOxit.


Is one of two option


----------

